# Wondering about weird behavior...



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Basically I'm just wondering why my network is not as stable as it used to be since a couple days ago, video is laggy, gaming is laggy, even damned fb is slow, and now when I go to Google.ca it shows at the top "if I want switch to Google.mx.com or keep using Google.ca ", I know my ISP (Distributel) was having issues with DHCP but I have a funny feeling, any suggestions besides calling my ISP CS?, I don't really want to "unplug my modem and wait for a few seconds to reconnect"


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please run TFC by following this guide here: 

How to use Temporary File Cleaner (TFC) | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

18 Mb deleted, no log and basically as I checked the locations of deletion, everything was temporary inet files.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to www.speedtest.net and run the test. Afterwards report back the results.


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Auto select server shows 11ms ping, 24.44 Down, 2.02 up.

It looks ok, yet youtube and liveleak videos won't load smooth, could it be DNS issues from Distributel?

Btw, some othe sites won't load smoothly as expected for a 25 Mbps connection, just Utube and LL were examples.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a feeling its an issue with your ISP then.


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, I'll gave them a call tomorrow  thanks for the help


----------

